# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Viva VoIP - SIP πάροχος με αριθμοδότηση

## apodem

Συμφορουμήτες τα σέβη μου.

Γνωρίζει κανείς εάν η VIVA δίνει υπηρεσίες *VOIP* με *γεωγραφικό αριθμό* όπως το evoice και το παλιό icall? 

Δείτε λίγο το παρακάτω γιατί μάλλον με γελούν τα μάτια μου: :Thinking: 

Viva VoIP 
Για πρώτη φορά μπορείτε να αποκτήστε το δικό σας νέο νούμερο από το Viva (Viva Smart Number), ή να μετατρέψετε το νούμερο που έχετε ήδη σε «Smart Number» (κάνοντας φορητότητα του αριθμού σας σε εμάς), που θα μπορείτε να το χρησιμοποιήσετε για:  
*Τηλεφωνία* (για εξερχόμενες και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις)*Fax**VoiceΜail*
με ένα σύνολο από επιπλέον δυνατότητες !!

*Viva Voip :*
Τηλεφωνήστε σε όλη την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό μέσω Internet, με απίστευτα χαμηλή χρέωση και υψηλή ποιότητα.Φτιάξτε το δικό σας menu επιλογών, με τα δικά σας μηνύματα όπως θέλετε να ακούγονται όταν σας καλούν.Τηλεφωνήστε σε οποιονδήποτε έχετε στον κατάλογο επαφών σας (πχ. Outlook Contacts) με ένα click από τον υπολογιστή σας.…..αξιοποιήστε όλες τις δυνατότητες και τους αυτοματισμούς που δίνει η VoIP τηλεφωνία και το Viva. 

περισσότερα στο http://www.viva.gr/Phone/VoIP/

----------


## euri

Αν ψάχνεις για πάροχο SIP με ελληνικό γεωγραφικό, τότε σε καλύπτει σίγουρα η Omnivoice.  Για τη συγκεκριμένη δεν ξέρω.

----------


## spartak

Τους είχα ρωτήσει και μου είπαν ότι η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία είναι για εταιρίες. Ισως αργότερα για ιδιώτες. Πάντως δίνει γεωγραφικό αριθμο.

----------


## ipal

Η viva H' η αλλη? Εχω χρησιμοποιησει το viva phone  και δεν ηταν και το καλυτερο, επιπεδο skype στην καλυτερη

----------


## yianniscan

Εεεε, ας πάρουν πρώτα δικό τους αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα και έπειτα βλέπουμε ...

----------


## kmpatra

> Τους είχα ρωτήσει και μου είπαν ότι η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία είναι για εταιρίες. Ισως αργότερα για ιδιώτες. Πάντως δίνει γεωγραφικό αριθμο.


Τωρα στο site στο επάνω μερος υπαρχει επισημανση "Τωρα ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσιες viva διαθεσιμες σε ΟΛΟΥΣ"
Μάλιστα υπάρχει αναφορα 2 φορες στην υπηρεσια voip,μια για τις επιχειρησεις
http://viva.gr/Business/,και μια για ιδιωτες:
http://viva.gr/Phone/VoIP/

----------


## spartak

> Η viva H' η αλλη? Εχω χρησιμοποιησει το viva phone  και δεν ηταν και το καλυτερο, επιπεδο skype στην καλυτερη


Στη viva αναφέρομαι. Ετσι μου είπαν οι ιδιοι στο 13855. Είχα καλέσει πριν καμιά βδομάδα. Κάλεσε τους και εσύ και ίσως να δίνουν και σε ιδιωτες.

----------


## spartak

Πλέον δίνουν, πειραματικά (beta), νούμερα και σε ιδιώτες σε συγκεκριμένο φάσμα Αττικής και Θεσσαλονίκης.
Το νούμερο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για voip. Eίναι μειονέκτημα ότι σε υποχρεώνουν να αγοράσεις νούμερο για να έχεις  πρόσβαση μέσω της υπηρεσίας voip που έχουν.
Πάντως υποστηρίζουν hardware sip devices.

----------


## kmpatra

> Πλέον δίνουν, πειραματικά (beta), νούμερα και σε ιδιώτες σε συγκεκριμένο φάσμα Αττικής και Θεσσαλονίκης.
> Το νούμερο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για voip. Eίναι μειονέκτημα ότι σε υποχρεώνουν να αγοράσεις νούμερο για να έχεις  πρόσβαση μέσω της υπηρεσίας voip που έχουν.
> Πάντως υποστηρίζουν hardware sip devices.


Συμπληρώνοντας λεω οτι εχεουν πλεον εκχωρημενο φασμα αριθμων (211800... και 211850... για Αθηνα  και 231220... για Θεσ/νικη) απο την ΕΕΤΤ ως TELECOM REVOLUTION MON. Ε.Π.Ε.Αρκετα ακριβοι πάντως όσον αφορα την εκχωρηση αριθμού...2 ευρω το μηνα για χρηση αοριστου χρονου,1 ευρω μόνο σε ετησιες συνδρομες...ακριβότερα από omnivoice και το πεθαμενο i-call...

----------


## spartak

> Συμπληρώνοντας λεω οτι εχεουν πλεον εκχωρημενο φασμα αριθμων (211800... και 211850... για Αθηνα  και 231220... για Θεσ/νικη) απο την ΕΕΤΤ ως TELECOM REVOLUTION MON. Ε.Π.Ε.Αρκετα ακριβοι πάντως όσον αφορα την εκχωρηση αριθμού...2 ευρω το μηνα για χρηση αοριστου χρονου,1 ευρω μόνο σε ετησιες συνδρομες...ακριβότερα από omnivoice και το πεθαμενο i-call...


Το μεγάλο μειονέκτημα είναι η χρέωση ανά λεπτό.....
Αρχικά ξεκίνησαν με το δευτερόλεπτο και στη συνέχεια το έκαναν ανά λεπτό....Στο voip δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει πάντως αυτό ισχύει στη smart card.

----------


## kmpatra

> Το μεγάλο μειονέκτημα είναι η χρέωση ανά λεπτό.....
> Αρχικά ξεκίνησαν με το δευτερόλεπτο και στη συνέχεια το έκαναν ανά λεπτό....Στο voip δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει πάντως αυτό ισχύει στη smart card.


+1  :Thumb down:

----------


## spartak

Δυστυχώς στο viva voip χρεώνουν ανά λεπτό. Ενα θετικό είναι όμως ότι μείωσαν την τιμή κλήσης σε Ελληνικά κινητά στο 0,119 ευρώ /λεπτό. Δηλαδή 12 ευρωλεπτά! Και εχουν πολύ καλή ποιότητα για κινητά Ελλάδας.

----------


## norad

https://www.viva.gr/Numbers/

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά έκανα μόλις συνδρομή εκεί με νούμερο για IN ... διάλεξα και νούμερο και έπαιξε μέσα σε 1 λεπτό στο Vigor μου... και με καλώ ήδη και δουλεύει κανονικότατα με φοβερή ποιότητα σε σχέση με skype και ιστορίες που είχα δοκιμάσει μέχρι σήμερα... άντε να δούμε αν θα ζήσει και αυτό ή θα την πατήσουμε σαν το i-call

Αντε να τον χαιρετήσω τον ΠΟΤΕ πάλι σιγά σιγά.

----------


## Panagioths

Καλή περίπτωση φαίνεται. Πήρα ένα fax2mail νούμερο. Κρίμα γιατί πρόλαβαν τα καλά νουμεράκια  :Sad:

----------


## norad

Σύντομα θα βγει σχετική ανακοίνωση στο Viva

----------


## norad

Μείωση κόστους ταυτοποίησης + 8 νέα προνόμια με κάθε ταυτοποίηση

* Custom Sender ID στα SMS
* Custom Caller ID στις εξερχόμενες VoIP
...και άλλα πολλά

http://www.viva.gr/news/?news=48&index=1

----------


## jap

Το custom sender ID είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Μόλις το δοκίμασα, για ευχές το Πάσχα ήταν καλός ο συγχρονισμός.
Περιμένουμε και να δουλέψει και το custom caller ID.
Θα μας φτιάξετε κι έναν τρόπο να στέλνουμε τα SMS μέσω e-mail; Να στέλνουμε φαξ μέσω email;
Κανένα μήνυμα κονσέρβα αλλά με κανονικές φωνές θα βάλετε;

----------


## norad

Thanx Jap!

Βάλε τις προτάσεις σου στο http://feedback.viva.gr - όπως θα δεις πολλές από τις προτάσεις στο feedback forum έχουν ήδη υλοποιηθεί!

Απλά βάλτες μια μια για να είναι αυτόνομες ως προτάσεις

----------


## jap

@norad: Μεταξύ μας, το feedback είναι μαρκετίστικο κόλπο, πράγματα που θα κάνατε έτσι κι αλλιώς να τα παρουσιάσετε σαν προτάσεις των χρηστών. Δουλειά σου είναι και καλά την κάνεις, εμένα όμως επίτρεψέ μου να έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου για τη διαδικασία πίσω από τις νέες λειτουργίες. Εγώ τα παραπάνω τα ανέφερα σαν wishful thinking, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι εύκολα υλοποιήσιμα, εκτός από τις κανονικές ηχογραφήσεις. Σκοπός ήταν να δείξω στους φίλους εδώ μέσα ότι μας κακομαθαίνετε...

Το μπράβο σας αξίζει για τη συνεχή κινητικότητα και γιατί ακούσατε την κατακραυγή για τις χρεώσεις της ταυτοποίησης. Θα σας αξίζει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο αν τις καταργήσετε εντελώς και αν κάνετε και κάτι για αυτά τα έρημα τα silver και gold και όσους τα είχαν κατοχυρώσει πριν τις αυξήσεις τιμών. Όλα αυτά φιλικότατα βέβαια.  :Smile:

----------


## spartak

> Thanx Jap!
> 
> Βάλε τις προτάσεις σου στο http://feedback.viva.gr - όπως θα δεις πολλές από τις προτάσεις στο feedback forum έχουν ήδη υλοποιηθεί!
> 
> Απλά βάλτες μια μια για να είναι αυτόνομες ως προτάσεις


sms στο εξωτερικο πότε θα μπορούμε να στείλουμε;

πότε θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε custom caller id?

----------


## norad

> sms στο εξωτερικο πότε θα μπορούμε να στείλουμε;
> 
> πότε θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε custom caller id?


Σύντομα και τα 2 - δεν μπορώ να πω ημερομηνία με σιγουριά - πάνυως έχουν δρομολογηθεί για υλοποίηση

----------


## haris_led

Beta Server
http://mailservices.viva.gr/webview/529b3

πολύ μου άρεσε που όταν σε καλούν χτυπάνε όλες οι συσκευές!

μπορώ όταν λείπω από το σπίτι να χτυπάει και το ipod touch μου ταυτόχρονα!  :Smile:

----------


## norad

Δείτε το και εδώ:  http://www.viva.gr/news/?news=60

* multiple registrations
* T38 fax 
* video calls
* και άλλα

----------


## Panagioths

Έχω θέμα με το sipura εγώ. Μόλις με καλούν και απαντάω δεν ακούγεται κάτι και το τηλέφωνο γράφει "answering" και μένει εκεί. Κανένας άλλος παθών;

----------


## mspant

Καλησπέρα,

πρέπει να έχει απαντηθεί το πρόβλημά μου αλλά παρακαλώ αν κάποιος έχει βρει λύση και έχει όρεξη ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ.

Έχω έναν wireless router σπίτι , http://www.argtek.com/style/content/...2451&id=239582

και ένα siemens c455-ip 

και τα 2 με στατική διεύθυνση .

Σε κοντινή απόσταση (υπάρχει οπτική επαφή), συνδέομαι με client mode στον st585 v7 (conn-x tv) του αδελφού μου. Με pings βλέπω ότι δε χάνω κανένα πακέτο όση ώρα κάνω το test.

Aγόρασα από viva έναν τηλ. αριθμό και ενώ καλώ κανονικά δε μπορώ να δεχτώ κλήσεις.

Στο st585 είναι upnp enable καθώς και port forward tcp/udp 5060 port και 5004-5020 tcp/udp (rtp) στην ip του siemens αλλά δε δέχομαι κλήσεις.

Στο st585 βλέπω στο Home Network/Devices ότι "μπερδεύει" τις mac addresses των συσκευών του σπιτιού μου με τις στατικές διευθύνσεις που τους έχω ορίσει πχ βάζει στο arp list την mac address τoυ wireless router με την ip του φορητού μου ....

Αν κάνω επανεκκίνηση τον st585 μπορώ και δέχομαι 2-3 κλήσεις, μετά βλέπω στο τηλ. voip not registered και σταματάω να δέχομαι κλήσεις. Το δε δέχομαι κλήσεις σημαίνει ότι βγαίνει η φωνή της κοπέλας από την cosmote ;;; και λέει ότι ο συνδρομητής είναι απενεργοποιημένος .

Στο τηλ. έχω και άλλο sip provider για τις εξερχόμενες μόνο.

Έχω απενεργοποιήσει από τη σελίδα της otenet την extra προστασία .

Σάς ευχαριστώ

----------


## kmpatra

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> πρέπει να έχει απαντηθεί το πρόβλημά μου αλλά παρακαλώ αν κάποιος έχει βρει λύση και έχει όρεξη ας με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ.
> 
> Έχω έναν wireless router σπίτι , http://www.argtek.com/style/content/...2451&id=239582
> 
> και ένα siemens c455-ip 
> 
> και τα 2 με στατική διεύθυνση .
> ...


https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/121/cat/5

Ειναι omnivoice αλλα λογικα το ιδιο προβλημα θα εμφανιζεται παντου με το ιδιο ρουτερ...ισως ειναι εκει το προβλημα.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος βεβαια γι'αυτο κοιταξε το με δικη σου ευθυνη  :Wink:

----------


## mspant

> https://www.omnivoice.eu/index.cfm/doc/121/cat/5
> 
> Ειναι omnivoice αλλα λογικα το ιδιο προβλημα θα εμφανιζεται παντου με το ιδιο ρουτερ...ισως ειναι εκει το προβλημα.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος βεβαια γι'αυτο κοιταξε το με δικη σου ευθυνη


Tελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημά μου αφού "γύρισα" το wireless router σε bridge mode.

----------


## mspant

> Tελικά λύθηκε το πρόβλημά μου αφού "γύρισα" το wireless router σε bridge mode.


Ούτε σε bridge mode λύθηκε το πρόβλημα όσον αφορά το c455ip.
Το pap2t όμως δουλεύει μια χαρά .

Mε την "connection unbind application SIP port 5060" στο st585v7 μπορώ τώρα και δέχομαι κλήσεις και στο c455ip .

----------


## knowlton

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα σωστά, λειτουργούν και τα δύο κανονικά αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## mspant

Ναι δουλεύουν όλα και το c455ip και το pap2t και μάλιστα σε εισερχόμενη κλήση (έχω ρυθμίσει και τα δυο με τους ίδιους voip providers , voipdiscount και viva) ηχούν και 2 δυο τηλέφωνα , δηλ το c455ip και το αναλογικό που έχω στην "πόρτα" του pap2t .

----------


## knowlton

Πολύ καλά, τότε.

----------


## Daemon

Εγώ έχω ένα cisco ata 186, και όταν έχω σαν server τον sip.viva.gr όλα δουλεύουν μία χαρά. Όταν τον βάζω στον viva.gr, τότε δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα....έχει κανείς καμία παρόμια εμπειρία ?

----------


## jap

Μόλις είδα ότι μας τελείωσε και η επιλογή για συσκευές voip σε τιμή κόστους. Τώρα πλέον τα δίνουν σε συνεργασία με το πανάκριβο voipsolutions.gr. Π.χ. το fritz!box fon wlan 7140 το έδιναν παλιά στα 99 ευρώ, τώρα στα 182, όσο ακριβώς και το voipsolutions με εικονική έκπτωση 8 ευρώ. Κρίμα!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## trd64

Καλά αυτοί θα πάθουν πλάκα σε 2 χρόνια όταν τελειώσει ο χρόνος που έδεσαν τους μα@ες με τους αριθμούς.

----------


## jap

Το άλλο ανέκδοτο με το click2call και τις χρεώσεις του το ξέρεις;  :ROFL:

----------


## Cacofonix

Πλέον υπάρχει διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία της μόνιμης απόκρυψης κλήσης.

----------


## trd64

Και για να θυμηθώ παλιότερες συζητήσεις σχετικά με την viva (με άτομα που δουλεύουν στην viva) να τους πω ότι η omnivoice πλέων έχει fax, έκτακτους αριθμούς κλπ με πολύ καλύτερες χρεώσεις και ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Οι άνθρωποι δίνουν βάρος στις πωλήσεις τηλεπικοινωνιακού χρόνου και όχι στην πώληση ΠΙΤΣΑΣ  :ROFL:  (που ούτε αυτό δεν κατάφεραν να κάνουν σωστά).  :Wink:

----------


## jap

Προσπάθησες να πάρεις την πίτσα;  :Worthy: 

Εγώ προσπάθησα να κλείσω ακτοπλοϊκά.  :Embarassed:

----------


## trd64

> Προσπάθησες να πάρεις την πίτσα; 
> 
> Εγώ προσπάθησα να κλείσω ακτοπλοϊκά.


Ένας αδιόρθωτος γνωστός μου  :Smile:

----------


## haris_led

εγώ πίτσα πάντως πήρα  :Razz:

----------


## jap

Είχα προσπαθήσει στις 6/9 να χρησιμοποιήσω τον call recorder για να φτιάξω ένα ηχητικό για τον τηλεφωνητή. Καμία επιτυχία, χρησιμοποίησα την Πηνελόπη. Ω του θαύματος, οι προσπάθειές μου ήρθαν στο email σήμερα, 8 μέρες μετά!  :Worthy:

----------


## Cherouvim77

Ξέρει κανείς πως χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ την κλήση σε viva number; Συγκεκριμμένα τα 700άρια;

----------


## thourios

Εδώ  πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου.
Για κοίτα και εδώ αφού μιλάμε για 700 άρια.


 :Smile:

----------


## Cherouvim77

Δεν αναφέρει κάτι εκεί!

----------


## thourios

Κλήσεις προς άλλα δίκτυα εδώ


 :One thumb up:

----------


## gangel

Από τη στιγμή που σχηματίσεις τον αριθμο της εξερχόμενης κλήσης σε πόση ώρα χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο του αλλου; Έχει μετρήσει κανείς;

----------


## thourios

Με την Viva συνήθως άμεσα 2 δευτερόλεπτα το πολύ. Με την omnivoice υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση σε μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## spartak

> Ξέρει κανείς πως χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ την κλήση σε viva number; Συγκεκριμμένα τα 700άρια;


Χρεωνονται με το κοστος αστικης κλησης

----------


## Cherouvim77

> Χρεωνονται με το κοστος αστικης κλησης


Και αν έχω Unlimited αστικά απο ΟΤΕ να υποθέσω οτι δεν χρεώνομαι;

----------


## gangel

> Με την Viva συνήθως άμεσα 2 δευτερόλεπτα το πολύ. Με την omnivoice υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση σε μένα τουλάχιστον.


Ωραία γι 'αυτό το ρώτησα επειδή με omnivoice έχω γύρω στα 7-8 sec. Μιας και χρησιμοποιείς και τις 2 έχεις παρατηρήσει άλλες διαφορές;

----------


## spartak

> Και αν έχω Unlimited αστικά απο ΟΤΕ να υποθέσω οτι δεν χρεώνομαι;


Nα μην το υποθέσεις. Δε γνωρίζω με σιγουρία. Θα πρότεινα να καλέσεις το 13888 και να ρωτήσεις. 
Νομίζω ότι τα απεριόριστα καλύπτουν μόνο τα νούμερα που αρχίζουν από 2

----------


## Cherouvim77

> Nα μην το υποθέσεις. Δε γνωρίζω με σιγουρία. Θα πρότεινα να καλέσεις το 13888 και να ρωτήσεις. 
> Νομίζω ότι τα απεριόριστα καλύπτουν μόνο τα νούμερα που αρχίζουν από 2


Να ξέρανε και αυτοί στο 13888 που τους πάνε τα τέσσερα, δεν θα καθόμασταν να το συζητάγαμε εδώ τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## thourios

> Ωραία γι 'αυτό το ρώτησα επειδή με omnivoice έχω γύρω στα 7-8 sec. Μιας και χρησιμοποιείς και τις 2 έχεις παρατηρήσει άλλες διαφορές;


Η Viva πιστεύω ότι έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα στο ήχο. Σε καμιά  περίπτωση όμως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε οποιαδήποτε συνομιλία με την omni την οποία πάντα χρησιμοποιώ λόγω της χρέωσης άνα δευτερόλεπτο. Την Viva την έχω κυρίως για την λειτουργία fax.

Εκεί που τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα με την omni είναι ότι αν δεν κάνει registration η τηλεφωνική συσκευή με την "μία" υπάρχει περίπτωση να ταλαιπωρηθείς για να συνδεθεί το τηλέφωνο στο δίκτυο πάλι.

Το πρόβλημα αυτό (της επανασύνδεσης) το παρατηρώ μόνο στην omni ούτε στην Viva ούτε στο e-voice της hol που έχω ακόμα μόνο για εισερχόμενες αφού η hol το έχει εγκαταλείψει. Αυτό μου συνέβει σήμερα λόγω μίκρο διακοπών ρεύματος  αφού βρίσκομαι αυτήν την στιγμή επαρχία και έχει καταιγίδες.



Off Topic


		 Μάλλον θα βάλω και εδώ ένα μικρό UPS κυρίως για το router και τα τηλέφωνα μην καεί και τίποτα
	
 


 :One thumb up:

----------


## jap

> Με την Viva συνήθως άμεσα 2 δευτερόλεπτα το πολύ. Με την omnivoice υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση σε μένα τουλάχιστον.


Για τους ανυπόμονους, κολλάτε το # μετά το τέλος του αριθμού, ισχύει για τους περισσότερους παρόχους.

----------


## trd64

> Για τους ανυπόμονους, κολλάτε το # μετά το τέλος του αριθμού, ισχύει για τους περισσότερους παρόχους.


Ισχύει για όλες τις συσκευές.
Για linksys / cisco αν στο dialplan υπάρχει και xxxxxxxxxx δεν χρειάζεται το # στο τέλος αλλά δεν θα μπορείτε να πάρετε εξωτερικό και αριθμούς διαφορετικούς από 10 ψηφία.

----------


## djnick

> Ωραία γι 'αυτό το ρώτησα επειδή με omnivoice έχω γύρω στα 7-8 sec. Μιας και χρησιμοποιείς και τις 2 έχεις παρατηρήσει άλλες διαφορές;


Σε μένα πάντως από ΟΝ προς Omni κάνει από 1 έως το πολύ 2 δευτερόλεπτα για να χτυπήσει.

----------


## Panagioths

> Ξέρει κανείς πως χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ την κλήση σε viva number; Συγκεκριμμένα τα 700άρια;


Τα 700άρια δεν είναι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί άρα δεν καλύπτονται από τους "δωρεάν κλήσεις προς σταθερά" των παρόχων σταθερής.

----------


## gangel

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, μεγάλο μείον βέβαια η χρέωση ανα λεπτό και η υποχρεωτικό 12μηνο σε σχέση με omnivoice. Αν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την Omni αν ποτέ χρησιμοποιήσω ως βασικό νούμερο το voip θα κάνω μια δοκιμή στη viva  :Smile:

----------


## knowlton

> Για linksys / cisco αν στο dialplan υπάρχει και xxxxxxxxxx δεν χρειάζεται το # στο τέλος αλλά δεν θα μπορείτε να πάρετε εξωτερικό και αριθμούς διαφορετικούς από 10 ψηφία.


Τον ρόλο του # στο dial plan των Sipura / Linksys / Cisco παίζει το S0, άρα για σταθερά και κινητά Ελλάδας είναι (2[1-8]xxxxxxxxS0|69[03-57-9]xxxxxxxS0)

----------


## gadoulis

γίνετια με κάποιο τρόπο στο Linksys pap2 να μην υπάρχει αυτή η καθυστέρηση?

----------


## 8anos

σε viva αριθμο ξαφνικά έχω προβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (στελνει την κληση στο τηλεφωνητη ή φαινεται σαν κατελημενο εαν τον βγάλω).
Οι εξερχόμενες γινονται κανονικά.
καποιος άλλος με ανάλογο πρόβλημα ή ειναι μόνο δικό μου;

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά η επαναφορα στο παπ2 των αρχικών ρυθμίσεων και ξαναπέρασμα των ρυθμισεων της βιβα ελυσαν το προβλημα

----------


## Sovjohn

Φέτος που έκανα μια κάπως πιο "εντατική" χρήση Viva (και μάλιστα με softphone, χωρίς ασυμβατότητες λόγω router ή ότι άλλο), βρήκα ότι είχε αρκετά θέματα. Κορυφαίο παράδειγμα ήταν μια ομοβροντία ηλεκτρονικών θορύβων, αντί για dialtone, όταν καλούσα μια μέρα Γερμανία, την οποία η viva την έγραψε στα παπάκια της και σίγουρα δεν την έλυσε την ίδια ημέρα (ενώ έκανε κρα ότι επρόκειτο για routing issue, η κλήση κάπου πήγαινε μεν, αλλά όχι εκεί θα έπρεπε).

Η υποστήριξη πέραν κάτι αστειοτήτων "Κάνατε reboot το router σας και τον Η/Υ σας?" κτλ δεν έκανε τίποτα άλλο, σαφέστατα καμία διαδικασία troubleshooting που θα όφειλε να κάνει ένας πάροχος τηλεφωνίας. Μάλιστα τους είχε φανεί αξιοπεριέργο (!) το ότι τους ρώτησα γιατί δεν δοκίμασαν να καλέσουν τον αριθμό που είχε πρόβλημα για να το δουν και οι ίδιοι...

 Οπότε και γω απλά έφυγα, βρήκα τις τεχνικές αδυναμίες αρκετές και την υποστήριξη μη πρόθυμη να λύσει προβλήματα, και πήγα στη Modulus, όπου βρήκα το ακριβώς αντίθετο (άριστη ποιότητα, και υποστήριξη η οποία όντως ενδιαφέρεται). Προτείνεται, και δεν έχει και τα λοιπά νταβατζιλίκια της Viva ("τέλη ταυτοποίησης" ή "ελάχιστη ανανέωση χρόνου 30 €", κτλ).

----------


## thourios

Έχω κάνει ταυτοποίηση εδώ και καιρό έναν αριθμό της Viva και τώρα βλέποντας τον λογοριασμό μου διαπιστώνω, ότι η ταυτοποιήση έχει ημερομηνία λήξεως κάποια στιγμή.  Στο κάτω μέρος της απόδειξης PDF διαβάζω αυτό.
* Με το πέρας της συγκεκριμένης ημερομηνίας ο κάτοχος του αριθμού έχει τη δυνατότητα να προβεί σε ανανέωση της βεβαίωσης, μέσα από την προσωπική του σελίδα διαχείρισης στο
http://www.viva.gr
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πληρώσω ξανά ταυτοποίηση του αριθμού αν θέλω βέβαια να χρησιμοποιώ άποιες από τις πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες πχ. αποστολή Fax στο εξωτερικό.
Θεωρείται λογικό αυτό όταν δεν ενημερώθηκα ή τουλάχιστον δεν διάβασα κάποια ψιλά γράμματα κατά την διαδικασία ταυτοποίησης;
Ποιούς λόγους εξυπηρετεί η παραπάνω επανα-ταυτοποίηση πέραν του οικονομικού όφελους της εταιρείας μιας και τα στοιχεία μου είναι γνωστά προς την εταιρεία αλλά και η πληρωμή των παγίων γίνεται από μένα με ήδη γνωστά στοιχεία πιστωτικής κάρτας ΑΦΜ κτλ;
Είναι τελικά νόμιμο αυτό;


 :Thinking:

----------


## Panagioths

Λογικά εννοεί οτι λήγει επειδή μέχρι τότε είναι πληρωμένη η συνδρομή. Αν ανανεωθεί η συνδρομή τότε είναι αυτονόητο οτι συνεχίζει να ισχύει η ταυτοποίηση!

----------


## thourios

Το θέμα είναι ότι άλλη ημερομηνία λήγει η συνδρομή και άλλη η ταυτοποίηση. Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους για να μάθω. 
Έλεγα μήπως κάποιος εδώ μέσα γνώριζε κάτι επί του θέματος.

----------


## jap

Σε 2 δικά μου νούμερα που κοίταξα, η βεβαίωση λήγει 6 μήνες ακριβώς μετά την προπληρωμένη λήξη του αριθμού, δηλ. το διάστημα για το οποίο είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μη δώσουν αλλού τον αριθμό αν εσύ τον αφήσεις να λήξει. Λογικό ακούγεται.

----------


## thourios

Σωστός έτσι όπως τα λες είναι. Ανανεώντας λοιπόν πριν την λήξη της συνδρομής ανανεώνεται λογικά και η ταυτοποίηση. 
Όταν ανανεώσω πχ για δύο χρόνια την ημέρα της ανανέωσης θα πρέπει να μου στείλουν άλλο έντυπο PDF ότι είμαι ταυτοποιημένος για 2 χρόνια συν 6 μήνες χωρίς να πληρώσω πάλι ταυτοποιήση.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

Επαναφέρω το νήμα να ρωτήσω και τα δικά μου.

Έχω στον οτε τώρα το πακέτο multiISDN που δίνει 3 msn στην τιμή των 2. Έχει περάσει ο χρόνος-δέσμευση που έχω για αυτή την υπηρεσία.

Θέλω να μεταφέρω τον ένα msn στην viva. Ποια είναι η ορθή διαδικασία ώστε μην φάω άκυρο και πάνε τζάμπα τα χρήματα; Γίνεται αυτό που ζητάω;

----------


## Panagioths

Δεν μπορείς να μεταφέρεις msn με φορητότητα αλλά θα πρέπει να το χωρίσεις και να το κάνεις pstn στον ίδιο χώρο και μετά να το μεταφέρεις σε άλλο πάροχο...

----------


## BillyVan

> Δεν μπορείς να μεταφέρεις msn με φορητότητα αλλά θα πρέπει να το χωρίσεις και να το κάνεις pstn στον ίδιο χώρο και μετά να το μεταφέρεις σε άλλο πάροχο...


Καλη χρονια!

Κι ομως γινεται φιλε μου.

Ημουν οτε με ISDN,  1 κεφαλικο και 1 MSN πηγα HOL με αιτηση φορητοτητας ενοειται του κεφαλικου αριθμου αλλα οποιος με καλουσε στο MSN χτυπουσε 

στο κεφαλικο. 

Εκανα προσπαθειες μεσω τηλεφωνου στη HOL να μου αποδεσμευσει τον MSN και να μου τον κανει voip ακομα και στο δικτυο της και μου ελεγαν ακριβως αυτο οτι δηλαδη δεν γινεται...
 Στη συνεχεια εκανα αιτημα στην επιτρ τηλεπ με βαση εναν κανονισμο που λεει < οι αριθμοι MSN αποτελουν κανονικους ξεχωριστους αριθμους και ιδιοκτησια αυτου που τους 

εχει > επιπλεον ελεγε οτι εφοσον ο νεος παροχος δεν εχει την αναλογη τεχνολογια (ISDN) οφειλει να αποδεσμευση τον αριθμο με φορητοτητα αφου αποτελει ξεχωριστο αριθμο!

Ετσι κι εγινε , με καλεσαν απο την HOL στη συνεχεια , νομιζω καμια βδομαδα και προχωρησε η αιτηση φορητοτητας στη Viva.

Οποτε εδω και 2 χρονια ειμαι ετσι με κεφαλικο τον αριθμο του ΟΤΕ που ειχα στο ISDN  (PSTN πλεον στη HOL ) και τον MSN που ειχα στο ISDN του ΟΤΕ στην Viva σαv Voip.
Ενοειτε οτι μονο αν αλλαξεις παροχο μπορει να γινει αυτο οπως στη δικη μου περιπτωση. Αλλιως μονο για τον MSN εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι αδυνατο γιατι ο παροχος που εισαι , ΟΤΕ εχει την τεχνολογια του ISDN και ετσι θα ακολουθει παντα τον κεφαλικο.

----------


## RyDeR

Αν ας πουμε διακόψουμε το multiISDN και κρατησω μονο το msn που με ενδιαφέρει, αν κανω αιτηση στην 4νετ θα πάει και το msn μαζι με το κεφαλικο; Γιατι νομιζω ακυρωνεται τελειως...

----------


## BillyVan

> Αν ας πουμε διακόψουμε το multiISDN και κρατησω μονο το msn που με ενδιαφέρει, αν κανω αιτηση στην 4νετ θα πάει και το msn μαζι με το κεφαλικο; Γιατι νομιζω ακυρωνεται τελειως...


14.Μπορώ να μεταφέρω στο Viva κάποιους από τους MSN αριθμούς που έχω στον ΟΤΕ;

Όχι. Οι αριθμοί ΜSN είναι «συνοδευτικοί» αριθμοί του κεφαλικού αριθμού στην ΙSDN τηλεφωνική σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ και μεταφέρονται μαζί με τον κεφαλικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό .Στην περίπτωση που ο αριθμός σας έχουν μεταφερθεί σε άλλο πάροχο οι ΜSN που τον συνοδεύουν θεωρούνται πλέον ανεξάρτητοι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί και μπορείτε να τους μεταφέρετε χωρίς να επηρεάσετε την τηλεφωνία ή το internet που έχετε με τον πάροχό σας.

15.Μπορώ να μεταφέρω κάποιο από τα MSN μου στο Viva και να διατηρήσω τον κεφαλικό αριθμό μου στο ΟΤΕ;

Nαι. Θα πρέπει να αιτηθείτε στον ΟTE να σας ενεργοποιήσει τον ΜSN αριθμό σαν ανεξάρτητη σύνδεση και αμέσως μετά να κάνετε αίτηση φορητότητας του αριθμού στο Viva. 

16.Έχω ISDN στον ΟΤE. Θέλω να μεταφέρω  στο  Viva  μόνο τον κεφαλικό καθώς δεν με ενδιαφέρει να διατηρήσω τα MSN . Είναι εφικτό αυτό; 

Θα πρέπει αρχικά να αιτηθείτε την ακύρωση των MSN στον ΟΤΕ . Μόλις γίνει αυτό τότε μπορείτε να αιτηθείτε τη μεταφορά μόνο  του κεφαλικού αριθμού σας.


τα παραπανω απο εδω 

```
http://www.viva.gr/portability/
```

----------


## RyDeR

> Αν ας πουμε διακόψουμε το multiISDN και κρατησω μονο το msn που με ενδιαφέρει, αν κανω αιτηση στην 4νετ θα πάει και το msn μαζι με το κεφαλικο; Γιατι νομιζω ακυρωνεται τελειως...





> 14.Μπορώ να μεταφέρω στο Viva κάποιους από τους MSN αριθμούς που έχω στον ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Όχι. Οι αριθμοί ΜSN είναι «συνοδευτικοί» αριθμοί του κεφαλικού αριθμού στην ΙSDN τηλεφωνική σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ και μεταφέρονται μαζί με τον κεφαλικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό .Στην περίπτωση που ο αριθμός σας έχουν μεταφερθεί σε άλλο πάροχο οι ΜSN που τον συνοδεύουν θεωρούνται πλέον ανεξάρτητοι γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί και μπορείτε να τους μεταφέρετε χωρίς να επηρεάσετε την τηλεφωνία ή το internet που έχετε με τον πάροχό σας.
> 
> 15.Μπορώ να μεταφέρω κάποιο από τα MSN μου στο Viva και να διατηρήσω τον κεφαλικό αριθμό μου στο ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Nαι. Θα πρέπει να αιτηθείτε στον ΟTE να σας ενεργοποιήσει τον ΜSN αριθμό σαν ανεξάρτητη σύνδεση και αμέσως μετά να κάνετε αίτηση φορητότητας του αριθμού στο Viva. 
> 
> 16.Έχω ISDN στον ΟΤE. Θέλω να μεταφέρω  στο  Viva  μόνο τον κεφαλικό καθώς δεν με ενδιαφέρει να διατηρήσω τα MSN . Είναι εφικτό αυτό; 
> ...


Έκανα αίτηση στην forthnet, τώρα αν ενεργοποιηθώ κανονικά στο δίκτυο τους αυτόματα κάνω και την αίτηση στην viva; Σαν προηγούμενος πάροχος τι θα βάλω; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, μην μου φάει τζάμπα τα 5€.

----------


## BillyVan

Οταν εκανα την φορητοτητα του msn ημουνα στον νεο παροχο. Λογικα και εφοσον μπεις στην forthnet τα msn σου οταν καλουνται θα χτυπαει ο κεφαλικος αριθμος.

Προχτες ομως σε συζητηση μου ειπανε για επαγγελματικο στη forthnet που παιζει κανονικα isdn και τα msn και ο κεφαλικος. Ρωτησε λιγο στη forthnet για αυτο το τελευταιο.

----------


## RyDeR

> Οταν εκανα την φορητοτητα του msn ημουνα στον νεο παροχο. Λογικα και εφοσον μπεις στην forthnet τα msn σου οταν καλουνται θα χτυπαει ο κεφαλικος αριθμος.
> 
> Προχτες ομως σε συζητηση μου ειπανε για επαγγελματικο στη forthnet που παιζει κανονικα isdn και τα msn και ο κεφαλικος. Ρωτησε λιγο στη forthnet για αυτο το τελευταιο.


Οπότε περιμένω την μεταφορά στην FORTHnet και δίνω στην viva για την φορητότα σαν τρέχων πάροχο την FORTHnet ..

Για την ώρα μου ακύρωσαν την αίτηση φορητότητας επειδή έχω msn..

----------


## BillyVan

Αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη θα κανεις απευθειας καταγγελια στην ΕΕΕΤ.

Ετσι εκανα και το θεμα τελειωσε σε 3 μερες!

Ποιος ακυρωσε τη φορητοτητα ? o Ote ?

----------


## 8anos

δεν συνδεεται στο σερβερ (	Can't connect to login server) με αποτελεσμα να μην εχω τηλεφωνο.
εχει κάποιος άλλος το ιδιο προβλημα;

----------


## thourios

Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ. Συνδέομαι στον server κανονικά.

 :Thinking:

----------


## 8anos

εφτιαξε στο σπιτι 
συνεχιζει να μην συνδεεται απο την ανδροιτ εφαρμογη

----------


## thourios

Στα τόσα χρόνια που την χρησιμοποιώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. 
Μιας και το συζητάμε. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ android εφαρμογή. Σε τι ωφελεί τώρα με τα διάφορα πακέτα που υπάρχουν; Κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό; εισερχόμενες;
Από πλευράς ποιότητας επικοινωνίας πως πάει;

----------


## 8anos

> Στα τόσα χρόνια που την χρησιμοποιώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. 
> Μιας και το συζητάμε. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ android εφαρμογή. Σε τι ωφελεί τώρα με τα διάφορα πακέτα που υπάρχουν; Κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό; εισερχόμενες;
> Από πλευράς ποιότητας επικοινωνίας πως πάει;


κουβαλάς μαζι σου το νουμερο και εφοσον εχεις προσβαση σε ιντερνετ δεχεσαι κανεις κλησεις ακομα και εαν βρισκεσαι στο εξωτερικο
η ποιοτητα εξαρταται απο το δικτυο τους codecs κλπ σε αδσλ γραμμη ειναι εφαμιλη της ποιοτητας στην ελλαδα

----------


## jap

Πέρα από τη στάνταρ χρήση voip έχουν και μια σειρά άλλες δυνατότητες που δεν προσφέρει κανείς άλλος, αλλά κρίμα που δεν τις εξελίσσουν πια. 

Το κακό είναι ότι για χάρη των online ασφαλειών και των εισιτηρίων θεάτρων και πλοίων, η εταιρεία το έχει αμελήσει το κομμάτι του voip. Τελευταία posts στα blog τους με ενθουσιώδεις δηλώσεις του τι θα υλοποιούσαν στο μέλλον είναι κάτι χρόνια πριν. Και, δυστυχώς, το user feedback όπου υποτίθεται ότι εξέταζαν και υλοποιούσαν αιτήματα των χρηστών τους (δείτε συζήτηση στο εδώ thread με υπεύθυνο μάρκετινγκ της εταιρείας) ήταν πυροτέχνημα μάρκετινγκ και πάει, πέθανε.  :Crying:

----------


## Sovjohn

Η Viva είναι σουπερμάρκετ υπηρεσιών (καιρό τώρα, δεν είναι καινούργια κατάσταση). Απλά με τον καιρό έδωσε παντελώς βάση σε άλλα πράγματα (εισιτήρια συναυλιών, ασφάλειες, ότιναναι) και το κομμάτι του VOIP το άφησε στον αυτόματο πιλότο ακόμα περισσότερο.

Για μένα ο κόμπος είχε φτάσει στο χτένι, όταν σε νούμερο που είχα στη Viva έως και τέλος 2012 περίπου, όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο για να τους πω ότι δεν έβγαινε ένας προορισμός στη Γερμανία (καθαρά θέμα SIP δρομολόγησης ήταν, δεν ευθυνόμουν εγώ, πριν 2' απ' όταν εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα δούλευε κανονικά) και το παιδάκι που απάντησε (που απαντάει και για τα εισιτήρια και όλα τα άλλα φυσικά) με ρώτησε εξαιρετικά πράγματα όπως εάν έκανα restart το router μου, και το PC μου, και μετά όταν κατάλαβε ότι δεν πιάνει το ποίημα είπε ότι "θα με καλέσει το αρμόδιο τμήμα".

Το οποίο και με κάλεσε. Τρεις μέρες μετά. Και προφανώς το πρόβλημα είχε επιλυθεί "μόνο του" σε 3 μέρες, εφόσον ήταν πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης, είναι λογικό να μην διαρκεί τόσο.

Ε, κάπου εκεί πήρα το νούμερο μου που το χρησιμοποιούσα για σχετικά επαγγελματικούς λόγους, το πήγα στη Modulus, και από πλευράς υποστήριξης κτλ, "είδα το φως το αληθινό". Οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν fancy web UI για να διαχειρίζεσαι τα νούμερα, μεν, γνωρίζουν τη δουλειά τους, δε. Και είναι και φτηνότεροι.

Δεν θα μου λείψει η Viva λοιπόν, οι αεριτζήδες που χρεώνουν από "τέλος ταυτοποίησης αριθμού" μέχρι ό,τι άλλο τους θυμηθεί. Στο καλό και να μην μου γράφουν.

----------


## 8anos

γενικα μεσα σε δυο χρόνια χρήσης δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα αν και την χρησιμοποιω σχεδον αποκλειστικά για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις

----------


## jap

Αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης σαν υποστήριξη το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ. Μία φορά χρειάστηκα υποστήριξη, φως είδα μόνο όταν ανέλαβε το αρμόδιο τμήμα. Στις συζητήσεις με τους απαντητές των ταξιδιών άκρη δεν βγήκε. Αφού πέρασα γραπτό αίτημα με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες, επικοινώνησε μαζί μου πραγματική τεχνικός και το θέμα λύθηκε άμεσα. Το θέμα είναι πόσα άτομα έχει το αρμόδιο τμήμα πια. Πριν χρόνια η καραμέλα ήταν ότι θα γίνονταν MVNO, που θα σήμαινε ενδυνάμωση των τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών, έχω καιρό όμως να ακούσω κάτι.

----------


## nontasaggelis

*ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΛΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ VIVA!*
Ουτε απο ΟΤΕ, ουτε απο κινητη τηλεφωνια (3 δικτυα)

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ!
ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ SUPPORT ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## haris_led

> *ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΛΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ VIVA!*
> Ουτε απο ΟΤΕ, ουτε απο κινητη τηλεφωνια (3 δικτυα)
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ!
> ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ SUPPORT ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ναι η κλήση μου από κινητό Cosmote κόπηκε μετά που κάλεσα τον αριθμό μου  :Sad: 

EDIT: Τώρα που δοκίμασα πάλι, δουλεύει.

----------


## jap

Δείτε εδώ όσοι έχετε αριθμούς οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας στη viva:

*Viva Telephony νέος τιμοκατάλογος...  300% αύξηση! Πάνε καλά;*

----------


## dimangelid

> Δείτε εδώ όσοι έχετε αριθμούς οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας στη viva:
> 
> *Viva Telephony νέος τιμοκατάλογος...  300% αύξηση! Πάνε καλά;*


Έχω απαντήσει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Διαβάστε την απάντησή μου εδώ όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε  :Wink:

----------

